
Ask HN: Who do I choose – Fastmail, Hushmail, ProtonMail, or something else? - ivanstegic
It&#x27;s time I broke up with GMail. I&#x27;ve tried ProtonMail and like the idea that they are in Switzerland. Because, Switzerland! I&#x27;ve read about Fastmail and their incredible customer service: I respect CP Botha&#x27;s opinion and insight. I just saw Hushmail, and that&#x27;s all I know. The name. Would love to hear some insight on which avenue I choose. I am also thinking about moving my small business as well.
======
tony-allan
I use Fastmail as my primary service and am happy with it.

I have had a play with the free tier of ProtonMail. It offers a TOR website
and an iOS app as well as normal webmail access.

------
TechHawk
Take a look at Kolab Now ([https://kolabnow.com](https://kolabnow.com)). They
are based in Switzerland and are only using open source software. You can also
use your custom domain with them.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I've been with FastMail forever, never had a need to even keep up with
whatever else might be available. It just works. Plus, AFAIK their being
Australian helps in light of the Snowden leaks.

------
simplehuman
I use cloudron.io mail server. Super easy to setup (just 3 commands) and you
can run it on digital ocean or linode

------
jeszicawii
I use protonmail, really nice to use. I use my custom domain with them too.

------
dangom
I've been using posteo.de for a while now. No complaints.

------
wst_
Runbox looks nice too. Norway based.

